# Carrog appreciation



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Had a terrific day on Saturday visting Vicdicdoc & crew around llangollen.

The early rain didn't dampen any spirits and we got steam train rides, Canal & riverside walks & visited a lovely house owned by two "eccentric" ladies years ago.

Posting pictures, once Vic has set up his Rally site to hold them.

But theres our leaders!!!!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Chocolate Factory!! no one said anything about a Chocolate Factory!!!
sorry we coulnt make it Vic, Now they have seen him Can we look forword to Chocolate Drummers this Christmas??
Geo


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Sorry we missed you Drummer, we went down on Sunday and stayed overnight. We all caught the steam train into Llangollen, had a walk around then lunch in a Chinese restaurant, very good meals, excellant value.
Vic, Sylvia, Rosemary, Brian, Cerri & better half, don't know how to spell her name Sorry!!!   left on Monday morning for Barmouth, Vic said they could park on the prom for free, I await their report.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Yes I was dead chuffed ... chuffed, get it?

OK. It wasn't that good!


----------

